# {RESOLVED}Big Problems with MSN Messenger



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi everyone

A few weeks ago I was having problems with msn messenger (pure virtual call) could not solve it, so decided to forget it for a while

A few days ago my daughter decided to uninstall it and install the new version (again)

Now when she clicks sign in - the connection freezes (not a byte goes in or out)

cancell sign in - still frozen
exit messenger - still frozen
exit ie - restart ie - still frozen
disconnect - reconnect - still frozen

The only way to unfreeze the connection is to reboot

Msconfig - tick load Qm - untick load Qm - no differance
set ie to accept all cookies - 
deleted C:\windows\temp
deleted C:\windows\temporary internet files
deleted C:\windows\cookies
deleted C:\windows\history

used Spider to delete index.dat files of the above
used mutwipe.exe to delete win386.swp file

ran Ad-aware
ran spybot

ran virus check

The new MSN Messenger I have just installed is in :-

C:\program files\msn messenger\msnmsgr.exe (version 5.0.0540)

But when I go to Zone Alarm to allow connect - the msn in there is :-

C:\program files\msn\msncorefiles\msn6.exe (version 7.00.0021.1900)

If I delete this it just comes back on reboot - it must be being called from the registry

It looks like my daughter must have accidentaly installed the XP version - and it has taken over in the registry

Do you agree ? and how can I get this XP version out of the registry ?


steam


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

Not saying that removing that will "fix" your problem.....don't know bout the XP thing with MSN. But, you can go to start>run>regedit>Edit>Find....once there do a search for the file you mentioned. BEFORE REMOVING OR DELETING ANY KEYS OR VALUES HERE......GO TO REGISTRY AND THEN EXPORT....this will make you a copy of what you are about to delete,change,etc.....just in case  


Good Luck


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to start ,,,run and type in 
regedit /e reg.reg 
copy and paste that if you need to,,a icon will be placed on your desktop.
Its a backup of your registry.

Download startup cop and run it then allow msn to startup,,,startup cop will pick it up and if you open the startup cop program it will tell you where the registry key is,,just highlight the msn startup item. It is a fairly useful program. It picked up the klez virus for me once.

I think it will work. 
Let us know.

Click below:
http://www.windows-startup-cop.com/download.html


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi bandit429 and NotRite²

Thanks for your input - I already had startup cop but it didn't pick up the key

I've been into the registry and deleted :-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\MSN6 - (the full folder)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ MSN6 -(the full folder)

Dozens of sub-folders, data etc, all gone

At least now when I reboot it does not re-appear in ZA

But the problem is still there - connection freezes - comp freezes - Ctrl-Alt-Del will work\wont work - blue screens - wont shutdown - have to switch of at wall - 

All these things start to happen when I click on SIGN-IN on MSN Messenger

I am beginning to think that the only way to solve this will be a format and re-install of windows - which is a pain when everything else works perfect - except messenger.

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I've uninstalled messenger again

These 3 .dll's are still in the C:\Windows\System

Msnet32.dll
Msnetobj.dll
msnsspc.dll

Could they be corrupt ?
Should they be there ?
Can I delete them ?
Should I rename them .old ?
Will they be replaced the next time messenger is installed ?


steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't tell by looking at this computer,I have multiple copies of all those files,,except msnsspc.dll 



I guess you already tried to restore it? Do you not get an error? what programs are starting up?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi bandit

No I don't have it installed at the moment - untill I do something positive to this computer - there is no point - I know it will just freeze everything again

Those 3 .dll's were all valid

Msnet32.dll (network app interface lib) - installed with win98 1st edition
msnsspc.dll (msn connection manager lib) - installed with win98 1st edition
msnetobj.dll (easy cd )

I'm wondering now if this one - msnsspc.dll (msn connection manager lib) could be corrupt

any ideas of the best way to check it out ?

Oh by the way I get no error messages at all - computer runs fine untill I install msn messenger - then it's the frozen connection - but still no error messages.

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm looking for information on the driver ,,Did you try to restore the computer to an earlier date? Prior to the problem?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you feel it may be corrupt, go ahead and rename it. Then install Messenger again to be sure you get a fresh copy of the file.
EDIT: I am not sure whether that file comes into play. I have Win98 SE and Messenger 4.6 I do not have that file.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi bandit

This freezing episode started with a download of messenger about a week ago - so it's to late for a scanreg /restore and yesterday I got rid of all my backups along with a lot of other stuff when i was doing a big cleanup.

msnsspc.dll

on my pc this file is 122,880 bytes
at DLL world it is 116272 bytes

So is mine corrupt ?

http://dll.yaroslavl.ru/index.php3?lng=rus&in_char=m

steam


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't know. Get the version number. Right click on the file and choose properties. You don't want to replace a file with the wrong version. I also am not sure if this is what's causing the problem.

EDIT: Reinstalling Messenger is not going to put that file back. At the moment I am looking at a few files. I ran File Monitor while signing into Messenger.

Here are a few you might want to look at:
secur32.dll System

mpr.dll System

Msvcrt20.dll System


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Version 6.00.7753

Description MSN Client for 32 bit platforms

122880 Bytes

Hope this helps,,This is on a 98SE machine with msn messenger


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

My computer - version 6.00.7732 - 122,880 bytes

DLL world - version 6.00.7753 - 116272 bytes


Description - MSN Client for 32 bit platforms


steam


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I edited my last post and when I came back you had posted again. I wnt to be sure you saw it. 
Here it is:

EDIT: Reinstalling Messenger is not going to put that file back. At the moment I am looking at a few files. I ran File Monitor while signing into Messenger.

Here are a few you might want to look at:
secur32.dll System

mpr.dll System

Msvcrt20.dll System


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi - thanks bandit and mosaic

My computer - version 6.00.7732 - 122,880 bytes 98 1st ed

bandits - version 6.00.7753 122,880 bytes 98 2nd ed


for some reason unknown - DLL world - version 6.00.7753 - 116272 bytes

Well it looks like mine is ok and that is not the problem as Mosaic said

Hey bandit - our last posts exactly the same time


steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

secur32.dll System - 40,960 bytes - version 4.10.1998

mpr.dll System - 57,344 bytes - version 4.10.1998

Msvcrt20.dll System - 274,432 bytes - version 2.11.000

can you confirm these, or shall I do a search to confirm there sizes

or any other suggestions as to how to confirm they are ok


steam


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Run SFC. Extract new copies fo the first two(secur32.dll and mpr.dll)
from the install CD to 
C:\windows\system


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Secur32.dll 40,960 bytes 
version 4.10.2222

mpr.dll 57,344 bytes
Version 4.10.1998


Msvcrt20.dll 253,952 btyes
Version 2.11.000


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I ran SFC for a full scan and the only file it found altered was user.exe - as this is often updated I ignored it.

I then extracted new copies of the 2 suggested by Mosaic

Any suggestions about this file - before I reboot d'load messenger and try again

My file - Msvcrt20.dll - 274,432 bytes - version 2.11.000 
bandit's file - Msvcrt20.dll - 253,952 btyes - Version 2.11.000


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That's a runtime support file. Let's try Messenger again and see what happens. This could be something you never resolve. Not having an error message makes this very difficult.

You made the right choice regarding USER.exe

You have Win98 FE. SFC ID's that file as corrupt when it is not. It also extracts the wrong copy and as a result windows is rendered unbootable. Never let SFC extract that file.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

The original problem with messenger (pure virtual call) was probably VB related in some way - so maybe the difference in bytes here is a clue ?


My file - Msvcrt20.dll - 274,432 bytes - version 2.11.000 
bandit's file - Msvcrt20.dll - 253,952 btyes - Version 2.11.000

Anyway I will now d'load messenger again and see how it goes

I can see a format and re-install of windows being the only way out of this - but I hope not.

steam


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

253,952 btyes is correct for that version of msvcrt20.dll as near as I can tell from M$'s dll database.
http://support.microsoft.com/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp?fr=0&sd=msdn
It's possible that you have a trojanized version?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That would be a perfect solution. However, my file is the same as yours. And I have no problems signing in.
msvcrt20.dll
Version 211.000
Size 274,432


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your right Mosaic1 I have 2 the second one matches yours exactly

Different sizes, but the same version number, Thats strange. How can that be.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Bandit,
I agree. They should have changed the version number. The copy in windows\system is the one which counts.

I have both versions present. And although everythng else is the same, the dates & sizes are different.

This one is in another program folder:

Created 
May 31,1998 248 kb 

The file in System
Created unknown
Modified Friday, April 23, 1999 10:22:00 PM 268 KB


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Also, I believe you tried this last time?

Booting to Dos and Deltreeing
History, cookies and Temporary Internet
IF not, see if that gets you anywhere.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well thats what threw me,, their both in C:\windows\system so when I looked at the first one and saw the version number I thought I had the one that was being discussed..


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Just installed and run messenger again and I'm sorry to say it's still the same, and yes mosaic did that a bit back and the History, cookies and Temporary Internet files are definately gone

also run Regclean and did i mention ie repair phew


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you looked at a startup list yet? Could we look? I just ran a messenger installation with regmon running,,,I was hoping the text file of the installation would help,,,,,Its 3.3 MB LOL

Click Below
http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Just done a trojan scan - don't know why, but I've done so many things already - so why not

http://www.anti-trojan.net/at.asp?l=en&t=onlinecheck

Scan complete!
356 ports scanned
0 open ports found

Nothing there - but I quote this off the website "The online check is only valid, if there is no firewall between the server (http://scan.anti-trojan.net) and user.

Does this mean I should disable ZA while doing the check ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes that is what it means,,,post a copy of your startups,,Maybe we will see somthing there


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Here you are bandit - I hope you spot something

StartupList report, 17/11/02, 22:42:19
StartupList version: 1.35.0
Started from : D:\NEW DOWNLOADS\STARTUP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TABLET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\MOUSE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\REGPROT\REGPROT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TISCALI\TKONNECT\TKONNECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
D:\NEW DOWNLOADS\STARTUP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
EM_EXEC = c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
RegProt = c:\regprot\regprot.exe /start
LoadQM = loadqm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
MiniLog = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service
Tablet = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tablet.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

tkonnect = C:\PROGRAM FILES\TISCALI\TKONNECT\TKONNECT.EXE updatemode
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{44BBA851-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exeadvpack.dll

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 17/11/2002, 20:29:26)

[Rename]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPR.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFCD185.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SECUR32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SFCC251.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
C:\DRIVERS\CHKBOOT.EXE /LASTBOOT /NBROFBOOT /FIRSTUSERBOOT
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 T4
mode con codepage prepare=((850) c:\windows\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb uk,,c:\windows\COMMAND\keyboard.sys
lh c:\Windows\Command\doskey.com
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 T4

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

FILES=50
BUFFERS=50
DOS=HIGH,UMB
device=c:\windows\COMMAND\display.sys con=(ega,,1)
Country=044,850,c:\windows\COMMAND\country.sys
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:OFF
Rem TShoot: DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS
; DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@Echo off
CALL C:\CDINST.BAT Q
LH MOUSE.COM
C:\WINDOWS\setupds.exe /S
CD C:\PROGRA~1\YAMAHA\YAMAHA~1
CALL C:\PROGRA~1\YAMAHA\YAMAHA~1\LOADTSR.BAT

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\JCCATCH.DLL - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002110401/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://apple.speedera.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,081 bytes
Report generated in 10.062 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE 

Can you disable that in msconfig and see what happens? Its a guess.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

How long have you had FlashGet as a BHO ?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I would if I could find it - in other words it's not there

Have to find out what it is

steam


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

One more dumb question - from the Content Tab in Internet Options - have you cleared the forms and passwords behind the Autocomplete button - and checked the My Profile stuff there?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

IMM

I've had Flashget for a long time now

*One more dumb question - from the Content Tab in Internet Options - have you cleared the forms and passwords behind the Autocomplete button - and checked the My Profile stuff there?*

no I havn't done any of this - is ther something I should be looking for ?

bandit
Taken from a website -
Should rpcss.exe be deleted? No. Under Windows 9x, a program may need it to communicate with other components of itself.

another link :-
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q165300

FIX: Remote COM Calls Fail Because RPCSS Is Not Started

This refers to win95 not win98 - but I think we may be on to something here

cheers

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There are also articles for windows NT at microsoft concerning the same program,,but I'm not sure it applies,,I was'nt asking that it be removed.. only that it is prevented from starting up as a test, I have to off for a time but I will check back


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm looking at this for a few minutes - then I have to go - it's nearly midnight here and I have to be up early in the morning - see you again tomorrow

thanks for everything so far

http://www.computing.net/windows95/wwwboard/forum/3943.html

Bye for now

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I didn't think you meant delete it - the bit I meant was "Under Windows 9x, a program may need it to communicate with other components of itself

messenger can't sign in from my computer to msn - you know what I mean

Yawn
goodnight

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

rpcss.exe

It doesn't show in startup cop

Run regedit - find - come up with a big fat zero

I've no idea where it could be starting from

definately off now

steam


----------



## toscar (Sep 23, 2002)

Steam,
Have a look here for info about rpcss.exe:http://www.cexx.org/rpcss.htm
Hope this is of some help.
Toscar


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks everyone

I have some new info and I think we nearly have it sussed

Msn messenger freezes immediately it trys to access the internet

At this point being newly installed - ZA should pop up a box ask ing whether I want to allow it to access the internet - but it doesn't

MSN messenger is not listed in ZA - so I can't give it access

I have just shut down ZA - signed in to messenger - everything worked as it should

So the thing is now "How do I get ZA to let messenger access the net"

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Has anybody any ideas why msn messenger 5.0 is locking up ZA and my internet connection ?

I've re-installed ZA - and I've re-installed messenger

The problem is as soon as I click on "sign in messenger" my connection locks up before ZA has a chance to ask if I want to allow connect

With ZA disabled - messenger works

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Steam,,,,is there a firewall setting in MSN messenger?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi bandit

No - I keep going through all the settings in messenger and ZA but nothing jumps out at me - it's driving me mad - I feel so close to solving it - it must be something so simple that we're overlooking it


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

This is messenger options


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

If I sign in while off-line and then don't connect when the dial-up box pops up - I get this :-










I'll give it another 10 mins then I'm going to turn in for the night

I hope somebody can think of something - I'll check back tomorrow

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry its taking so long ,I'm comparing startups,,,Looking for the differences,,I have found one but I want to check another machine. This one is ME,,I gonna go to the 98 and see if its the same.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't make this thing lock up with ZA and msn messenger,,,What about the ZA logs,,anything in there?

Are your alerts set to on or off? Do'nt know if that makes a difference.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi bandit

I want to say how much I realy appreciate all the time and effort you have put into trying to help solve this - thanks

About the ZA alerts - they are set to log to a txt file - but as far as I know they only log the IP's of incoming scans - and a list of all these IP's is all that is in there

TO Recap
ZA fresh reinstall - works with all other programs except msn messenger
Msn messenger fresh reinstall - works perfect when ZA disabled
Windows installation - SFC finds no corrupt files

When a new program trys to connect to the internet ZA pops up a request box

When messenger trys to connect - it doesn't even get to ask ZA

IT's as though messenger is trying to bypass ZA and make a direct connection to the internet - and freezing everything in the process - which makes me think "what "is telling messenger to connect this way - and the only thing I can think of is a registry key - but I don't expect anyone would know what to look for.

I found this "super dooper" method for cleaning out the registry - 
I've been thinking of using it for a while - I suppose now would be a good time to try it

I'll post the method later and see if anyone has any opinions on it

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just a q, did you try adding the msmsgs.exe manually under the programs tab in ZA...to allow internet access? Done that?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi pvc9

No I haven't - I didn't know you could do that - How would I go about that then ?

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi steamwiz,
Dont know the exact procedure as ZA isnt installed currently...

Right click on the ZA icon in systray, select Configure or option similar to that. Once done, there should be an option similar to _Program Control_...select that and you should see the programs that are already given access to internet. Check there for the option to add the program manually...

Sorry cant be specific...


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi pvc9

I've turned ZA upside down - inside out and back to front looking for a way to add msn manualy - for a moment there I thought you Knew of something I had missed

Thanks anyway - if there was such an option it just might have worked

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Np.

Not sure what ver ZA it is...but check this link here scroll down to *Step 2 : Give programs access*...that explains things better.

Using Zone Alarm


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like that option is available in ZA Pro - but mine is the free version

This is ZA opened at the programs tab - newly installed only 4 programs have asked for access as yet

<img src"http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=616953">


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh...

That doesnt sound good...


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't know why the .jpg didn't show above - maybe it was to big 49k ?

What do you mean "That doesnt sound good..." When I reinstalled ZA I erased all previous settings and the programs tab was blank - as soon as I clicked on IE it was placed in the "progams" and asked for permission to connect - I expect any other program will do the same - except "msn messenger"

But it looks like I'll have to fork out for ZA pro if I want to give programs access manualy.

The annoying thing is these two programs used to work together - and with 6 billion people on this planet no one else has this particular problem - I've spent hours at google and in forums.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I meant that I should've have known that it was the free version...so that we could've thought of something else...may be.

About the image, your closing tag was incorrect...

< img src"http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=616953"> [/B]


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't know where that [/B] came from

this is what my post looked like


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamwiz:_
> *Looks like that option is available in ZA Pro - but mine is the free version
> 
> This is ZA opened at the programs tab - newly installed only 4 programs have asked for access as yet
> ...


Checking if this works...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well I just figured it out, the [/b] was there as I quoted your post...the error in your post was the *=* was missing after src...

Changed that and it works now...


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

What a stupid mistake - forgot the = aarrggghhh

and i didn't even spot it when i posted the pic of it - it's been a long day


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not a big one, just a li'l typo...np


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Now for the 'dumb' advice after so many posts and so many trials to solve the problem. Now that it has been nailed down to MSN Messenger vs ZA, I would suggest you to download an alterante instant messenger through which you can connect to the MSN id. Infact using one of these programs, you can connect to multiple accounts i.e., MSN, yahoo, icq, aim, irc... through ONE AND ONLY ONE program.

Imici

Trillian

I've used both the programs and both are good, however I like Trillian better for its interface...lol

Just MHO if MSN messenger wont work, these could work as an alternative...


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't use messenger myself - it's my daughters (I have 3 of them) who keep on at me that they can't chat to their friends untill I get messenger working again.

If using Trillian will give them the end result they want, then that will be great - so I'll certainly have a look at it

As long as it's not a p2p program - I wont let them use them

I'll have a look at that link now


steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hope Trillian works for you...NO its not a P2P program...nope...I use it myself and it works perfect  saved me lots of memory...instead of 4 programs I've to use only 1. So its worth it...

If at all you need any info about Trillian, I'll be more than glad to help out...

All the best...trillian should work...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Steam,,you have minilog in your startup,,I do not. Do you have Zonelog installed?

Everything else I find always points to RPCSS.EXE being the culprit. I've turned MSN and Zonealarm inside out and upside down,,,,,,,I cannot cause a lockup with any settings.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Something really weird is going on here for sure. My *guess, just a guess* may be ZA is blocking MSN messenger without actually displaying any info... may be its blocking the port that MSN usually uses... and thats why I wanted to check by allowing internet access manually to the program, but then it didnt work out...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats a good idea but ZA does'nt have that option unfortunatley,,,Tiny Firewall Engine does though,,its free to and I have it on another computer here,,Seems like a good firewall. I personally have not had any trouble with it.

http://www.tinysoftware.com/home/tiny2?s=8686615127276928841A4&la=EN&va=&pg=solo_download2


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

We do have that option if at all Steam would want to change the firewall...but lets wait to see if Trillian works. If it wont, then I'd definetely suggest trying Tiny Personal Firewall. Yep, heard that its a very good one...

edit : This link explains the firewalls...etc better -

Firewalls


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

HI pvc9 - I'm d'loading trillian now - will install it tomorrow - it's getting late here and I'm not at my best approaching the early hours

HI bandit - minilog.exe is in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Zonelabs

The logfile is in C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs\ZALog.txt

As for Tiny firewall - well I've never tried it, but I have nothing against it - I like ZA because it's so simple.

RPCSS.EXE if you have any suggestions ?

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok I'll get back on it,,I got away from it because I was trying to cause the error with msn and ZA. I don't have the minilog runing,,thats the difference.I'll post anything I find later tonight.

Editted: You have two hard drives???? What drive is msn on? What is the target for the shortcut?

Let us know about Trillian,,I don't understand why you have that program,, everything I find is related to servers.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

bandit

Minilog.exe

(Zone Labs)
Alert logger task for the Zone Alarm Internet firewall. This task creates and updates the log of intruder attacks. This task is only started if you select the "Log alerts to text file" option in Zone Alarm.

Recommendation : 
Deselect "Log alerts to text file" in Zone Alarm if you do not want this task and you have no special need for intruder alerts to be logged. Do not under any event manage this background task using either Startup Manager or MSConfig, as it can result in interminably slow Internet access if you have "Log alerts to text file" selected but you have at the same time prevented this task from starting using either Startup Manager or MSConfig.

taken from this website :-

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_m.htm

from the same website :-

Rpcss.exe

(Microsoft)
Windows NT4. Remote Procedure Call Services. Essential. Deleting/Disabling this program disables the operating system.

Recommendation : 
Leave well alone !

I'm going to rename it to .old and see what happens

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi pvc

I've installed trillian - my daughter didn't like the idea of having to copy all her contacts into it - but she did anyway - but it just sat there as though it wasn't connected to msn.

So I disabled ZA and got her to sign in with messenger - only to get the message that "messenger is off-line at the moment please try again later"

So we are in a holding pattern at the moment - I'll let you know what happens when she tries again

Hi bandit

Yes I have 2 hard drives - The o\s and all installed programs are on C:\

D:\ I use mainly as a store

There is no problem with the msn shortcut

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm attaching my startup,, rpcss.exe is not there. I don't know where to or how to get it. Everything I have found repeatedly is for NT4 servers.. Absolutley nothing for windows 98. I'm stuck.

Editted: new information,,I have it in my C:\windows\system files but it does'nt startup.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

From my startup,,,Its not on yours!

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[MSN Chat Control 4.2]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT42.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat42.cab

Its in My registry at this location,,HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0A8E9E0A-10F6-4bb4-A076-D89D1C446CFF}inprocserver32

The value name is (Default)

The value data is C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msgsc.dll


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I've just spent the last hour looking at your startup and come to the following conclusions :-

1. Is this anything to do with messenger - MSNCHAT42.OCX

2. We both have - msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
But only you have - [>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

(note the endings...sgr...and...gsr1)

unrelated but did you know you had this - NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL

just seen your post - 
I have - C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msgsc.dll
also in - C:\MSN Messenger\msgsc.dll

My rpcss.exe is also in C:\windows\system

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Just checked the registry data you supplied - I have it exactly the same

I don't have msnchat42.cab either


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks for spotting Gator,,Yes I knew it was there but you took time to note it..

Do a find in the registry msnchat42.cab should be there, I have it.

I'll edit in the location in a bit

Editted:HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Doc Find Spec MRU


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes it's there exactly where you said it would be.

I'm going to try what these websites suggest - tomorrow - it's nearly 2.am here and time I turned in for the night

http://www.moonlake.net/security/docbza4.htm

http://www.servenet.com/ipiboard/archive010601/3861.html

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well its worth a shot,, there are zillions of msn registry keys. there is not a chance even to pick out a likly candidate for trouble 

Have a good night


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Steam,
I've never had to add the contacts manually. Once you login using the MSN ID all the contacts will be imported directly. Hope you configured things correctly...

Well, this seems to be off-topic, I wouldnt mind helping about Trillian, but I guess solving the problem with MSN Msngr is the main topic here...So lets look at that first and hope you solve it soon.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sorry Pvc9,,

Really the topic for steamwiz I think was to help his daughter,,it was crazy to think I could figure it out.. I thought since I had the same software I could help. But there are so many registry keys its not funny...I thought Trillian was an excellent Idea. your the expert,,I don't even have it.
I just had to give up,,and sometimes that takes me a little time


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Bandit,
No problem at all...

Well, I'm not the expert, we all learn and help everyday...

Np at all. I know you've been trying to solve this for few days so I just wanted you to crack that first and then we can think about Trillian or any other IM!

So np at all.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

HI bandit
Hi pvc9

Just wanted to let you know that my daughter signed into messenger with Trillian tonight - all her contacts were imported automatically as you said they would be - she had only put a few in manualy

She didn't really like it - because everything was "different" - but I couldn't get her off the computer for 3 hours - so I think she'll soon get used to it

Thanks for suggesting Trillian - it was a really brilliant idea 

I would still like to solve the Messenger v ZA thing - for my own curiosity more than anything else now - now my daughter's "off my back" I can relax again

Many thanks to you guys - for all your help

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're most welcome Steam 

Np at all. All I did was suggest a different IM program, nothing more...

BTW, the only problem I had with Trillian was that it didnt alert me when a contact came online...so that was a problem...ask your daughter about it. If you need info about that feel free to ask.

Back to MSN vs ZA...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats great ,,,Did you try either of the fixes yet?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

No I haven't had much time on the comp tonight - will try them over the weekend - got to give the comp back to my daughter in a few minutes - homework she says - messenger as well no doubt

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

HI bandit429 
Hi pvc9
Hi to anyone else reading this thread

I tried deleting "iamdb.rdb" and "your machine name.ldb". from the ZA logs and rebooting - still the same

I tried to rename rpcss.exe in the windows system to stop it running at startup (but windows wouldn't allow me as the file was in use) of course it is - I' m trying to stop it running at startup. I havn't tried in safe mode and I don't know how to do it in DOS

*RPCSS.EXE - What it really is - READ RESPONSE NUMBER 53 on this website - It's a MUST read*

http://www.computing.net/windows95/wwwboard/forum/3943.html

steam


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well looks like I really opened a can of worms,,Thats some of the same information I have been reading,,,I can't figure out why it starts on your computer and not on mine.Its in my system files. I wonder if its somehow tied to Loadqm,,The mysterious messenger program.. What ever you do backup your registry, it seems many people have had aggravating problems fooling with this program. Have you ever tried to disable messenger from booting when you start the computer? Just to see if there is anything else that does'nt boot as well?

Editted Another thing that worries me is the port access,, why would microsoft require a program to access the internet,,,yet the only information that I can find there does not apply to windows 98?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi Steam,
That was a very good thread 

Well, about renaming the file I'm not sure if you can do that in Safe Mode but inorder to do it in DOS/Command Prompt you need to have a bootdisk. If you already have one then boot through the disk and type these -

At the A:\> prompt type,

*C:* [enter]

*cd windows\system* [enter]

*ren rpcss.exe rpcss.old* [enter] - To rename

*del rpcss.exe* [enter] - To delete

I'm not on Win ME, so dont know the exact location of the file...my guess its the System folder in C:\Windows. So if its in that folder, try what I've posted and that should help.

In case you dont have the bootdisk you can download this program and create one,

Windows Boot Disks

As Bandit already posted, disable both msn messenger and loadqm from startup...


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi

Yes bandit it would appear microsoft is using rpcss through port 135 to send information about what is on your computer

both msn messenger and loadqm have been disabled from startup for quite a while now

pvc9 - I'm on win98 1st ed. THIS IS WHAT POST 51 SAYS

Here's the simple fix for stand alone win98 machines.
Press F8 repeatedly at bootup to get the startup menu. Select "5. Command promt only" 
Then delete rpcss.exe:
del c:\windows\system\rpcss.exe
del c:\windows\system\dcom98\oldole\rpcss.exe
Then reboot.
After reading about the suspicious activities of this program, I'm happy to be rid of it.
--------------------------------------
However some people have had to reinstall windows after deleting or even renaming

Quote from site
"I discovered the culprit was none other than a little TSR called REXPROXY, triggered by RPCSS.EXE -- "

REXPROXY is a program I notice is sometimes running when I do Ctrl-Alt-Del - but not at the moment - something else to look at !

I've just finished reading thewhole thread - over 90 replies - if you have time it makes interesting reading

The following responses are VERY interesting
13
14
34
35
36
41
47
49
51
53
63
64
77

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Win 98 makes life easier

Well no harm in renaming the file, if it causes any problems you can rename it back to rpcss.exe...just a thought.

Will go through that thread, have already bookmarked it...thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Strange??? When I doubleclick rpcss.exe it immediatly wants access to the internet with the name "Distributed Com Services"
and when I do the Ctrl+Alt+del the new program there is WINOLDAP????

Editted: I did a file seach and they do not exist on this computer?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *Strange??? When I doubleclick rpcss.exe it immediatly wants access to the internet with the name "Distributed Com Services"
> and when I do the Ctrl+Alt+del the new program there is WINOLDAP???? *


That message is better than _"Thanks for the co-operation, your information has been updated at M$ site"_ jk

Well, I renamed the file rpcss.exe on my Win 98 SE system as well, not sure if that will cause any problems...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm gonna run a registry checking program on this computer and see if I can find out where in the registry its being called from..could take a little while.

Yes I agree PVC9


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

bandit

YOU already found the only mention of it in the registry

HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Doc Find Spec MRU

it shows twice - once as rpcss.exe and again as just rpcss

I wonder what would happen if the keys were deleted - make a backup first - then no harm in trying is there ?

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not exactly...

The MRU keys actually store what you've already tried or they keep a track of the things done...like Find files, Documents viewed etc...

The key that you've posted stores the info related to Find Files operation...so if you searched for the files rpcss.exe and rpcss then you'll see them there...you can safely delete these keys...

Check this link, its explained better -

How to clear Windows Explorer MRU Lists


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the registry run. It calls a program named conagent.exe also, its a big attachment. A called dll "LTSCM DLL" Remote Process Control..What is that supposed to be about.

Here is another Steam and PVC9

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Rpc

I wonder if there is a way to log the data it transmits?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

pvc - I knew MRU was most "recently used list" and I knew they could be safely deleted - in fact I have deleted them many times in the past - what I didn't realise was I had generated this by searching the registry for rpcss - just as bandit must have done

I thought this list was maybe different in some way

bandit - that's some list - how on earth did you find anything in all that ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wear Sunglasses it appears to want to transmit catalog and history data,,I wish I knew how to log it in action,,

Like I captured the registry keys being opened.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Rpc - it's that "Distributed Com Services" again

conagent.exe - I have.....LTSCM.DLL - I don't have

REXPROXY, triggered by RPCSS.EXE -- " 
LTSCM.DLL calls conagent.exe

and there all tied up with "Distributed Com Services" and rpcss.exe - and they all want to transmit data from our computers - where will it end ?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Steam,
Ok!

Bandit, 
That seems to be a LOT...well I deleted the rpcss.exe and np at all...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Was it in your startup? I wonder if you can get an automatic update from microsoft now??


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Right I'm going to bite the bullet and delete it - I've made a copy just in case I need to put it back

Two questions

1. should I
RE-start in DOS...or
Boot to command prompt... what's the difference ?

2. should I
C:\del c:\windows\system\rpcss.exe ...or

cd windows\system [enter]

ren rpcss.exe rpcss.old [enter] - To rename

del rpcss.exe [enter] - To delete .....as previously mentioned by pvc9

steam


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I dont think there is any difference between, the Restart in MS-DOS and Command Prompt...thing. Though the easier method would be Restart in MS-DOS Mode...

About the second q, now that you've saved a copy of that file again the easier method would be - 

C:\del c:\windows\system\rpcss.exe


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Solved - Resolved - whatever - success  

Uninstalled ZoneAlarm

Cleaned a lot of references to ZA out of the registry

Installed latest version of ZoneAlarm

Ran messenger and it worked  

My daughter now has a choice of messenger or trillian  

Only prob now is that ZA tries to dial on reboot - But even ZA haven't solved that one yet - they say there will be a fix in the next update.

steam


----------

